
A case study of the tactics of climate change denial, in which I am the target - Anon84
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2012/02/02/a-case-study-of-the-tactics-of-climate-change-denial-in-which-i-am-the-target/
======
moldbug
Briggs responds: <http://wmbriggs.com/blog/?p=5154>

My experience is that usually in a contentious debate like this, the person
who can keep a cooler head is right. It's not a perfect heuristic but it's a
good starting point. Galileo can afford to be calm whereas Cardinal Bellarmine
has to rant and rave.

